# New kitten and cat chasing each other...but is it playing?



## xTreaclex (Jul 27, 2003)

In the garden today, my new kitten and original cat were taking it in turns to chase each other around the garden. It looked really cute, and they weren't hurting one another...just jumping around.  But I was wondering whether or not they are actually playing and are getting used to each other? The only other thing is my new kitten fluffs up it's tail and archs it's back...which is a defensive pose...so I'm wondering if he is scared or is enjoying it. But they do take it in turn to wiggle their butts and pounce on one another. Please help!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Sounds like innocent playtime to me. I remember as a kid watching our farm kittens do that. Adorable, isn't it?? Those little bitty kittens with their tail all puffed up is so cute. This is actually how kittens learn to hunt.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Cats adopt that arched back, fluffed tail position to show excitement as well. I think they're just having fun!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

My kitten and cat did that. They were just playing..!


----------

